# Post a picture from your past that takes you back.



## NMH5050

This is my Grandad and his bull. I took the picture in 91. The other is my cousin and I with our BB guns in 92.


----------



## Batjack

Well, there's a pic of my first bass.....














That my Papa would let me hold.

Then the best Christmas ever..


----------



## whitetailfreak

Not that long ago, but you find out who your pals are when a Tornado rips through your farm. I'm second from the left. I'll never forget that week.


----------



## Ratrzcer1991

My cousin and I. He has passed away at 27. Miss him everyday, we were born 2 weeks apart.


----------



## kayaksteve

Me, my grandfather and my cousin at deer camp


----------



## NMH5050

kayaksteve said:


> View attachment 1126452Me, my grandfather and my cousin at deer camp


pretty spot. What state?


----------



## kayaksteve

NMH5050 said:


> pretty spot. What state?


Northeast georgia


----------



## Geffellz18

kayaksteve said:


> Northeast georgia



Beautiful spot! Pretty rugged country for deer camp.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Christmas time with my Dad and his mom, my Granny in 1979.  She was in that wheel chair for nearly 20 years.  Arthritis.  

Dad was over 3 plants then, and carried his pager everywhere with him.  You can see it on his belt


----------



## JustUs4All

This is me and Jerrie (Mrs George Ramsey).  They lived on the farm next to that of my Grandparents.  That farm belonged to my Grandmother's Sister.  George and Jerrie worked for everyone in the community that needed help.  Mom had health issues and didn't handle the pregnancy well.  Jerrie tended me for a while early on and laid claim to me whenever she could later on.
Whenever I get the strong odor of snuff this lady comes immediately to mind.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Me in the early 70's with my first horsey:



My dad after our last fishing trip together, a few months before he passed:



My wife and I long, long ago. Our youngest son is in the pic too, just not visible:



Same son and me. I called him "Yob the Martian" at that stage.


----------



## AceOfTheBase

Duke as a pup, then later he's at work for three generations:


----------



## specialk

NCHillbilly said:


> Me in the early 70's with my first horsey:
> 
> View attachment 1126536
> 
> My dad after our last fishing trip together, a few months before he passed:
> 
> View attachment 1126537
> 
> My wife and I long, long ago. Our youngest son is in the pic too, just not visible:
> 
> View attachment 1126539
> 
> Same son and me. I called him "Yob the Martian" at that stage.
> 
> View attachment 1126540


Awesome LS t shirt


----------



## NCHillbilly

specialk said:


> Awesome LS t shirt


----------



## Jim Thompson

As much as I love photos, I kick myself that I didnt keep many if any from before the digital age 

 Here's one from about 2001 or 02.  Me, Bubba and Ol' May at camp down in Heard County GA


----------



## jicard3

Batjack said:


> Then the best Christmas ever..
> 
> View attachment 1126428



Oh man this one took me back! I had one of those. Named mine Bo Bo. Them springs would pinch the fire out of you!


----------



## mallardsx2

My old man and I killed these bucks with our bows the year I graduated high school and everyone in the area spread rumors that we:
-poached them with a spotlight.
-didn't have hunting licenses.
-shot them out of other people treestands.
-trespassed to retrieve them.
-hunted over bait.

None of which is true. But we never denied any of it. We just let people talk and we still chuckle about how many rumors spread through the community. Years later people still talk about it. lol Idiots. My closest friends who knew the real stories loved hearing and providing feedback on the juicy rumors....haha

No matter how old you are.
No matter what state you are in.
No matter what weapon you use.
No matter how hard you hunt.
No matter how good of a shot you are.
People will always be jealous and will always smack their cheeks.



Truth is, we both got very lucky and we deserved those deer more than anyone for how hard we hunted that year. And they were in fact both taken VERY legally on our own property. lol

Not a lot has changed in 20 years. People still find a reason to beleive you didnt kill your deer legally. I'm glad I dont hunt to impress others or it would not be very rewarding. lol


----------



## MX5HIGH

Me with my brother and sister from the mid 50’s.  I even had my Santa smile back then ?


----------



## NiteHunter




----------



## 4HAND

About 30 years ago.


----------



## 35 Whelen

My brother, his brother in-law, and me first day of the 1996 "buck season" in Pennsylvania.


----------



## jicard3

MX5HIGH said:


> Me with my brother and sister from the mid 50’s.  I even had my Santa smile back then ?View attachment 1126663


Love those overalls! Looks like maybe Pointer brand. I wear overalls often. Had a great uncle that was buried in his overalls, all his pall bearers wore their bibs to his funeral.


----------



## Raylander

I was an only child and I grew up on a dirt road. Wernt any other kids around, but I had a pond at my disposal


----------



## Triple C

Bruce Springsteen’s song, Glory Days comes to mind…

Wife and me when we were high school sweethearts - 1973


Same year when I had good wheels underneath me. 3 knee surgeries later n I couldn’t get in that position if my life depended on it.


----------



## dwhee87

My first (ok, my dad's) harvest. I was a snappy dresser.


----------



## AceOfTheBase

Triple C - you did real good, nice pics..


----------



## earlthegoat2

This one takes me back to a time that was so simple and idyllic it almost doesn’t seem like it ever existed.

An unnamed but private island McGregor Bay off of Manitoulin Island, Ontario Canada.

Edit to add: 44” 23# Northern Pike

Maybe 2005


----------



## gacowboy

From 1979, having fun ! Rode from 1977-1980


----------



## whitetailfreak

My grandfather riding a mule on the North Shore of Fontana Lake in the Smoky Mountains in the late 80s. This trip he was visiting his childhood home and cemeteries on Hazel Creek.


----------



## carver

My brother and I  Christmas 1959


----------



## carver

Old Covered Bridge Smyrna,Ga.   Took this pic 55 years ago


----------



## Hawken2222

My dad and myself 2002 Northern Quebec, after a successful day hunting caribou.


----------



## ghadarits

This is 29yo Gary after a successful bow hunt in 1994. Man I was skinny and had dark hair too bad that didn’t hold.


----------



## Gut_Pile

First deer, 11/10/00


----------



## Whitefeather

Took this picture on my grandfather’s place in South Dakota in Sept of 2018. I remember me and my cousins playing on it in the 70’s before we moved to Georgia. Both grand parents are gone now. Every time I look at it I’m 8 years old ago….


----------



## NMH5050

Whitefeather said:


> Took this picture on my grandfather’s place in South Dakota in Sept of 2018. I remember me and my cousins playing on it in the 70’s before we moved to Georgia. Both grand parents are gone now. Every time I look at it I’m 8 years old ago….View attachment 1129891



Nice memories.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Circa 1986, Pike County, Ga. Hard to see but the Van Halen shirt underneath my camo
shirt complemented my attire well. In the back of my 1984 Ford Ranger.


----------



## JustUs4All

Little Baptist church in the woods where my wife and I were married 18 years ago.  It was constructed about 1808 and was the third meeting house of the first Baptist congregation in the GA Colony. One of my 3G-Grandfathers was appointed to the committee set up to initiate the construction. My paternal grandmother was baptized there as well as her father, and likely his father, along with lot of her earlier family.

Some here will probably recognize the building and some, I expect, are members of that congregation.  If any are interested I have a history of the Church that was written in 1952 and republished 20 years later in Washington, GA.


----------



## OwlRNothing

A 20-something year old "owl" fishing his second time at Marben PFA. Man, that place fished good back in those days.


----------



## ghadarits

whitetailfreak said:


> Not that long ago, but you find out who your pals are when a Tornado rips through your farm. I'm second from the left. I'll never forget that week.
> 
> View attachment 1126433


Those are true friends!  I had a similar revelation about my neighbors in 98 after the Dunwoody tornado. Only 2 other houses out of 25 were capable of doing anything to help the situation and one of them was a long retired Navy guy who shouldn't have been one of us clearing the roads but wasn't not going to help. R.I.P Patrick you were one of the good ones.


----------



## ghadarits

OwlRNothing said:


> A 20-something year old "owl" fishing his second time at Marben PFA. Man, that place fished good back in those days.


I miss the old fishing club before it was bought by the state. If you were after big largemouth that was a good place to be.


----------



## westcobbdog

Skinny qb trying to get to the corner, my friend the TE comes back and hammered the Sprayberry DB chasing me. Late 1979. Early 88' i married his then GF at that point out punted my coverage for sure.


----------



## Jimmypop

A shot of the receipt I got for 3 nights stay at the Conrad Hilton hotel in Chicago back in 1958. You can see the charge was $3/day, no tax. I was 16 years old and representing our local Key club at a convention. The only time I rode a passenger train.Kim Novak was at one of the sessions.


----------



## Blackston

Bostic plantation 2002 Estill SC..... Me , BAM BAM , and an unknown customer.... Big ol boar hog with a knife ....I was king of the set out hog hunt back then !!!


----------

